# Gaslow LPG in a Rapido 9097F



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, Ive been considering the gaslow refillable products which seem a very good idea, I spoke this morning with my local dealer who seemed to think that 2 x 11kg bottles wouldnt leave enough room in the gas locker for a floor mounted, in-locker filler bracket. 
I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has fitted this setup into this model?
rgds
Jsm


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Got two 6Kgs in mine as the 11Kg ones were just too big..... I seem to empty them quite quickley now as its been very cold and the CH, fridge etc are on gas  but there's NO problems in filling them now in most places in the good old EU!!!


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi jsm,

we use only one bottle , and have a calor propane for the barbeque and as a backup.

Never needed 2 bottles and saves a bit of money too, Abraod lpg everywhere just open locker door every 3 days in winter and the beauty is if in dowt top up for a few Euro`s.

Our fill point is in the garage at 3ft off the ground as too low and it areal pain filling up, some garages dont like you filling with the point in the gas locker . Why I dont know but thats therte problem.

have a look at these prices as they are a excellent company to use for DIY which is not hard.

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Caravan_Gas_Equipment.html


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I think in your situation I would fit the filler in the Outer panels, if you do happen to sell it and remove the Gaslow system you can get a blanker and it won't affect your follow on sale as they are Ok looking.

That is if the filler won't fit inside locker, I just recently fitted a Gaslow into an Autotrail and the filler JUST fit, the bottles were almost touching together and door JUST shut against filler so it may be possible.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If I understand your problem correctly (unusual I know!) then you are describing the set up I fitted myself.
We carry one refillable bottle and sometimes a second exchangable bottle. The filling point is fitted against the front edge of the locker floor and in the centre of the space between the cylinders.

I was worried about filling in Italy where one poster had suggested that the Italians were not keen on inside locker filling points. However, the only time an operator came running over waving his hands and telling me to STOP was when I didn't know that, according to him, customers are not supposed to fill ANY LPG themselves - apparently there have been accidents caused by people filling whilst smoking!!


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

On my 9048DF I have 2 x 11kg and the filler is fitted externally adjacent to the door. Works fine for me. I cannot see a problem for you to do that. Fit stainless hoses I would suggest too.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear jsmisfreeatlast. I have recently purchased and fitted 2 x 11kg ALUGAS bottle to my Rapido 9066DF

I saw no reason to cut a hole in the bodywork. I mounted the filler on one of the bottles as per the photograph below. I kept the existing secumotion velves and rubber pipes together with existing regulator and changeover system. I am very pleased with the installation.

I used Alugas bottles as they were no more expensive than GasLow but much lighter - important to me as I have the 160 engine which puts the weight on the front axle right up to the limit or above if you have a big wife and a dog!

I am having problems with my photo editor running badly on Vista....the filler is mounted on one of the lugs on the bottle...I had to drill the lug slightly larger.

I will post the photo later, sorry, rogerandveronica


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jsm,

We are also in Chichester and have a Rapido.This is our 4th van that we have had Gaslow fitted.

However,like Tramp,we only ever have one 11kg bottle fitted.

Helen.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

jsmisfreeatlast said:


> Hi, Ive been considering the gaslow refillable products which seem a very good idea, I spoke this morning with my local dealer who seemed to think that 2 x 11kg bottles wouldnt leave enough room in the gas locker for a floor mounted, in-locker filler bracket.
> I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has fitted this setup into this model?
> rgds
> Jsm


With our 742F we have one 11KG bottle and second small propane as a backup but we have never had to use it and we go away for three months at a time in the winter. The filler point is mounted inside the locker door and is no trouble what so ever, good luck.
Gary


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I think it depends where you go in the winter. At -20 in the alps my system last about 7/8 days but at + 18 on the med will be easier on the consumption.

Drilling a hole in the lower panel was not a problem for the installer (Highbridge) and it looks neat with the cap. I can get a photo if you like.

Alan


----------



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for some great info.

I am currently leaning towards an in-locker filler solution so I guess It's going to be either one large bottle or a large and a small .

Although, I'll have a look at the Alugas..

My current pipes from the Duo Comfort won't fit the Gaslow bottle valves and I haven't found any adaptors as yet.

I'd like to keep the Secumotion, for the time being, (not sure yet if i'd use it or not) but am led to believe that the "heat while driving" facility can only be used if the anti-rupture valves are in place on the piping. 

I understand the thinking behind stainless steel pipes
( for strength and to avoid regulator clogging) but haven't found
any with the cutout valve.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has been through this? 

Many thanks again.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It Appears that secumotion can be used in conjunction with Gaslow This is cut and pasted :-

Truma Drivesafe / Secumotion? A variant on a number of European vehicles is the Truma Secumotion / Drivesafe system used to enable the use of gas appliances on the move. To maintain the integrity of that system you need to either use an adapter or to purchase Truma's own special high pressure hoses. Type G.8 suits Gaslow refillables, part numbers 50410-06 0.45m or 50420-06 0.75m. From a warranty perspective on new vehicles it might be best to use their Duo-comfort change-over too. New for 2010 you can continue to use your existing UK-POL Secumotion hose/s via our adapter MC09-1310 found in the refillables section towards the bottom of the page. You need one adapter for each Refillable that you need to adapt to take a POL hose. We can't yet supply Truma items, all those referred to are compatible with Gaslow though.

From <Here>


----------



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Les..

The adaptor sounds like the best solution.

rgds
John


----------



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Well it's been nearly 2 weeks since I picked up the m/h and i must confess to having spent a lot of hours getting to know it. 

I've decided to go for a single 11kg gaslow system to start as I'm not keen on snow and, from the replies so far, suspect that this will do well enough for the time being.

There's still a lot of debate about the blocked regulator problem..

Truma say that their high pressure hoses will not cause a problem and that it's the cheaper hoses that do the damage but a lot of folk say otherwise.

It seems to me that the pipes with anti-burst valves would be safer than stainless steel if a pigtail were to split but then I've only heard of one SS pipe splitting so far.

On the other hand this blocked regulator business sounds very painful.

"I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure".. pretty well sums it up so any experiences on the rubber versus stainless would be appreciated.

JSM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you considered Alugas cylinders marketed by Autogas as more and more people are having them.
Quite a bit lighter and as we all know payload is very important.
Autogas told me that the rubber hoses are more than good enough and the stainless variety are a bit of a con to get more money.
They blame the gas.
I went with their advice and only time will tell.
I may or may not live to regret that decision.

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lightweight-refillable-lpg-cylinder-with-guage-26-p.asp


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I put a stako bottle in my Rapido and kept the truma hose with the "anti burst" valve but had to buy an adaptor to go from UK propane (on the hose end) to the bottle outlet. Cost about £10 from Camping Gaz online store (but I can't see it there now - nor on the motorcaravaning website where it was also sold). My hoses both slope down from reg to bottles (Stako & Calor).

However; I did buy a ss filling hose as I reckoned that this is where the lpg stays in liquid form in the hose (in between 2 valves) and so this was the most likely place for any trouble?

No problems but it's only been on for 3 refills.

Kev


----------



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Weight shouldn't be a problem as I'm going solo and the m/h is upgraded to 3850kg. Unladen, with minimum fuel/water, it weighed in at 3140 so I reckon i've got a bit to spare.

Saddletramp mentioned a pol to Butane adaptor (see earlier reply)from Motorcaravanning.co.uk but they told me they only sell it if you buy a Gaslow Kit. My local dealer will match their price so I'll get the kit from them.

I did find a POL UK to Butane adaptor which looks like it would do the job at Hamiltons i.e. www.gasproducts.co.uk it's £4.50 excl vat &pp. it may well be the same one that Mcaravanning have. I havent confirmed this but it might be worth checking out.

I must admit I'm leaning toward keeping the Truma pigtails mainly cos the gas locker is immediately below the driver's seat and i figure it's got to be easier to get a new regulator than a new backside .

Many thanks for replies they've been helpful

JSM


----------

